# Anyone know anything about fuel fragrances?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Manhattan Oil & Liquid Horsepower

Will it hurt my supercharged application?










Why deal with the nauseous exhaust fumes from your race vehicle, when you could be sniffing root beer, pina colada, or bubble gum instead? Manhattan Oil fuel fragrances eliminate unpleasant exhaust fumes and the eye, nose, and throat irritation that come with them.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You always seem to find the weirdest stuff.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I see this on my NSX prime and figured that the domestic guys might know more......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've smelt them at the dragstrip, cool stuff. I think it's more for alcohol, but who knows. If they sell it, I'm sure it won't hurt anything.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I perfer natural like my women.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I use it with the methanol, in addition to a lubricant for the fuel system. If your asking about using it with gasoline I would call the manufacturer. I don't see it hurting anything though. It definetly takes the edge off the methanol fumes, I can tell you that.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The nitromethane fumes are some of the worst... I don't know that a flavor is going to cure the burning/watering in your eyes, and the burning sensation in your nose/sinuses.

They should just sell you a bottle of sulfur, so it can smell like someone really soiled themselves when you take off. Like one continuous fart as you leave.


----------

